
Ask HN: What are good practical programming books? - sol2k
I am looking for practical programming books. 
Think &quot;Practical Common Lisp&quot;, &quot;Automate the Boring Stuff with Python&quot; or &quot;Ruby on Rails Tutorial&quot;. These examples happen to be freely available online, but I am looking for free or paid options for the following languages&#x2F;frameworks: Clojure, Go, Rust, C#, React, Flask, Django, Swift.<p>Any others that you may know of and care to share would be welcome.
======
mjhea0
Check out Real Python @ [https://realpython.com/](https://realpython.com/) to
learn Python and web development (including Flask and Django) through hands-
on, interesting examples that are useful and fun! (I am the co-founder/author)

On the fence? Check out these free resources, developed by the Real Python
team-

1\. Free tutorials and resources >>
[https://realpython.com/resources/](https://realpython.com/resources/)

2\. DiscoverFlask >> [http://discoverflask.com](http://discoverflask.com) \-
Full Stack Web Development with Flask

3\. Flaskr >> [https://github.com/mjhea0/flaskr-
tdd](https://github.com/mjhea0/flaskr-tdd) \- Intro to Flask, Test Driven
Development (TDD), and jQuery

~~~
sol2k
Nice suggestions! Thanks!

------
marai2
I really liked the "Go Programming Language" book
[http://www.gopl.io/](http://www.gopl.io/) Even though it's a book about
learning the language and not about some framework or doing particular
projects in it - the examples in the book are not just toy examples but very
practical examples. Most introductory language books remain in the realm of
toy examples for too many chapters before one gets a taste of solving
practical problems with it.

------
parasitid
The Little Schemer

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/BTLS/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/BTLS/)

